# Napping



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

:bouncy: It is nap time. Recall when I was very small I would be put down to take naps. Now I am older I need a nap. Some are longer than others but I feel much better when I nap. :bouncy: I really like my hammock swaying in the cool shade. :goodjob: I am still trying for that pectin dream. Am I the only one taking naps?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I LOVE my nappies times, nothing regular, but when the sleepiness hits, nothing is better than a nap in the cool breeze, in the shade with just the birds chirping.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

never take naps. never have. can't sleep in the daytime. all i need at night is 3 or 4 hours . i've cleaned this whole house today . walls etc. baked bread and pies then cleaned up the back yard. got the refuse ready for wednesday. cleaned out the shed.chased rabbits from my yard. still can't take a nap. i'm a driven woman. course i might get so tired i'll fall off this chair in a bit. who knows. ~Georgia.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Well, I didn't used to either! Comes a time though ...when one realizes all those "projects" will still be there, needing to be done and maybe can be done better if one is more rested and clear headed.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Like was said a long time ago: When I work, I work hard. When I think, I think long. But, when I sit, I go to sleep!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel sick after a nap in the daytime. There was a couple of weeks this winter when I took one anyway. I had the flue bad and was tired all the time. I usually just go to bed early in the evening if real tired. I am tired tonight, 5 hours of using a pole saw to trim trees at the cemetary, all that overhead and weight out there. My neck and back are feeling it tonight....James


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

My naps usually last about 8-10 hrs


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I would love to be able to take a nap! I just can't do it. According to my Granny I fought a nap worse than any child she'd ever seen.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. this is what i was told. ~Georgia.


----------



## lj_sunshine (Oct 5, 2004)

One of the best parts of being retired is the freedom to take an afternoon siesta.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

There was a short time in my life when I did not have to work. I would get up very early, work like crazy outside, come in for a shower, lunch, and then a nap. I CANNOT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!! Oh and I did get more accomplished for the whole day because of it.


----------

